

Ask HN: Debt Collection as a Service? - mvrekic

Let&#x27;s say that we have a web service called NUCO where you can login and upload a spreadsheet of your debtors or add them manually and you click on &quot;collect debt&quot; button. NUCO then builds a profile of the debtor based on their social media profiles, etc and determines the best channel and the best tone of contact. So for example, if we have a C level executive who seems to be paying all of his other bills on time we would take a moderate, very respectful (almost apologetic tone) however, if we send a collections message to someone who clicks on the link and reviews his debt but does noting, system would increase intensity and &quot;seriousness&quot; of the tone in the email messages&#x2F;phone calls.<p>Some context:<p>Since NUCO is not doing collections itself but is instead giving automated tools to do collections to the creditor - nuco is not bound by the same rules and regulations placed on the collection agencies.<p>NUCO would take a cut on a sliding scale, based on the age of the debt. If a freelancer or a contractor submits a debt that is &quot;only&quot; 15 days overdue, NUCO would take a small cut (say 5%) however, more overdue the debt is, NUCO would take larger cut (say, 15% for a 90 days old debt).<p>There would be an API that would also allow people to automatically send someone to NUCO for collections if, for example, debt is over X days old.<p>Being a smart crowd, what is HN crowd&#x27;s 2 cents on this?
======
MichaelAza
I won't even start with my thoughts on the collection business but I will
point out you're trying to disrupt a market which is traditionally controlled
by criminals. I'd watch out if I were you.

